# Flüsse Privatisieren???



## gründler (11. Februar 2011)

Ja ja unsere Politiker kommen auf immer neue Ideen.

Wenn das geld knapp wird,sucht man auswege.......

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...aufsplaene-fuer-Hannovers-Leine-ernten-Kritik


Heute die Leine morgen die Aller,und übermorgen verkaufen wir alles.


lg#h


----------



## mcrae (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Jahrzehntelang wurde in der Politik deutlich über die Verhältnisse gelebt.
 Ja das kann man so allgemein sagen, die Ausnahmen sind zu wenig.
Und nun muss ja "Urplötzlich" gespart werden. Also versucht man die Ausgaben dort zu verringern wo entweder kein Widerstand zu erwarten ist oder wo der Widerstand zu gering ist um ihn Wahrnehmen zu müssen. Andererseits kann man ja auch die Einnahmen erhöhen, da wird dann das "Tafelsilber" verkauft. Leidtragend ist in jedem Fall die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Da wir hier nicht tiefer auf Politik eingehen können da das vom Angeln abschweifen würde,muss sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen.

Aber es gibt da einiges im Netz was das thema behandelt,zb.bei youtube oder oder.

Und die Uhr in Berlin die nach oben schießt wie keine andere Uhr ist mit 25200€ abgesichert.

Wo das in zukunft hinführt brauchen wir glaubig nicht erklären.

Schade nur das bei solchen Vorgängen wenn sie kommen sollten wir die dummen sind weil Angeln ist dann hier und da nicht mehr,wenn erstmal Privat und in falsche hände gekommen wahr es das dann mit der Angelei.

Sicher könnten Vereine aufkaufen,aber wie es da aussieht in der Kasse wissen wir auch alle...Teufelskreislauf.

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

dieses verantwortungslose Geschacher.
Nur wird sich wohl kaum ein ernsthafter Investor für soetwas finden lassen. (Zum Glück)


----------



## Hilde (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Bevor sich Umweltverbände die Gewässer krallen und Schutzgebiete daraus machen, wäre es mir lieber die Angelvereine verzichten auf den Besatz und kaufen selbst.


----------



## olaf70 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Hat schon mal jemand was von den Preisvorstellungen unserer Politiker gehört?

Ich glaub, ich hab noch irgendwo einen Bausparvertrag rumliegen...

Aber was passiert denn bei einer Überschwemmung?
Gibt es eine Haftpflichtversicherung für Flüsse?

Nee, da lass ich lieber die Finger von.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...
> Nur wird sich wohl kaum ein ernsthafter Investor für soetwas finden lassen. (Zum Glück)



Vorsicht, mit solchen Äußerungen. In den Neuen Bundesländern hat der Bund bereits eine Vielzahl der ehemals volkseigenen Gewässer verkauft. Ich selbst habe jahrelang vorher an einem solchen See geangelt, bis der Bund den verkauft hatte und der neue Besitzer bislang nicht nur zahlreiche Angel- und Bademöglichkeiten eingeschränkt hat, sondern vor hat, den Pachtvertrag mit dem DAV nicht mehr zu verlängern.
Das bekannteste Beispiel ist aber wohl der Wandlitzsee, an dem trotz vorheriger Beteuerungen, dass sich für die Anrainer und Nutzer nichts ändern würde alles anders kam. Mit einem gut gelegenem See kann man auf vielfältige Weise Geld verdienen. 

Zitat aus Wikipedia:


> "...Allerdings kamen die neuen Besitzer auf ein einträgliches Geschäft, nachdem sie eigens die _Wandlitzsee-Aktiengesellschaft_  gegründet hatten: jeder Besitzer eines Bade- oder Bootssteges am See  sollte Aktien kaufen oder eine jährliche Miete zahlen (z.B. für den Steg  der Badeanstalt sollen jährlich 10.000 Euro gezahlt werden, für einen _normalen_  Steg bis zu 30 m Länge sollten bis zu 100 sogenannte Vorzugsaktien zu  je 75 € erworben werden). – Im Jahr 2004 gab es rund 120 Stegbesitzer am  Wandlitzer See. Sechs Grundstücksbesitzer machten von diesem Angebot  Gebrauch. Nach Auskunft von Anwohnern ist auch bei Entnahme von Wasser  aus dem See eine Zahlung an den Eigentümer fällig. Die früher häufig  benutzten Hauswasserwerke, die Wasser aus dem See pumpten und  filtrierten, sind damit unwirtschaftlich und stillgelegt worden. Darüber hinaus erhebt die Wandlitzsee-AG Anspruch auf einen etwa 30  Meter breiten Uferstreifen, der aus der rückläufigen Wasserfläche des  Sees resultiert. Als Verkaufsgrundlage dienten die Vermessungen vom  Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts..."


In vollständiger Form z.B. hier nachzulesen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wandlitzer_See

Keine Ahnung ob die Leine ein ähnliches Potential als Gelddruckmaschine hat? Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind die lokalen Politiker gegen den Verkauf des Flusses und somit habt ihr schon mal gute Karten. Bei uns hat es eine ganze Zeit und zahlreiche Proteste und Unterschriften gebraucht, aber die noch in Brandenburg zum Verkauf stehenden ca. 220 Seeen mit ca. 5.700 ha Fläche wird wohl das Land selbst dem Bund abkaufen, um private Spekulationen zu verhindern.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160850&page=16 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand was von den Preisvorstellungen unserer Politiker gehört?
> ...



Der Wandlitzsee ist im Jahr 2003 für mindestens 420.000,- Euro über den Tisch gegangen. Allerdings hat der auch 215 ha.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## olaf70 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Mist, mein Bausparvertrag reicht nicht...

Aber ernsthaft, wenn eine Privatperson oder eine Firma soviel Geld in die Hand nimmt ist ganz natürlich, daß eine anständige Rendite erwirtschaftet werden muß.
In meiner näheren Umgebung gibt es auch einen kleinen Baggersee, der vor ein paar Jahren verkauft wurde und der von Wassersportlern, Anglern und Badegästen genutzt wird. Ich kenne den See nur als Badegast mit der Familie im Sommer, aber von der Seite finde ich, daß der See viel Positives gewonnen hat.
Früher war das Ufer oft extrem mit Glasscherben und Hundekot verdreckt und sauber genacht hat niemand. Heute ist es dort immer picobello sauber, aber der Besuch kostet natürlich ein paar Euro.
Wie es den Anglern und übrigen Wassersportlern geht kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, daß die Pacht ein wenig angezogen hat...

Aber was ich mich bei dieser Privatisierungswut immer frage:

Wie kann es angehen, daß staatliche Institutionen (seien es Firmen wie die Telekom oder aber Gewässer) immer nur Geld kosten, sobald sie aber Privatisiert sind auf einmal der Rubel rollt?


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Der Wandlitzsee ist im Jahr 2003 für mindestens 420.000,- Euro über den Tisch gegangen. Allerdings hat der auch 215 ha.



Sollte ich für 40.000,-  einen 20 ha See kriegen, kauf ich den.
Das ist doch die totale Geldanlage.

Unser Verein hat für éine Runde Million DM mal 8km Donau gekauft. 

Case


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Hallo.
Eine Frage drängt sich mir bei der ganzen Geschichte auf...
Hat man als Staat nicht eine gewisse Verantwortung gegenüber dem Land....?
Gemeingut und Gemeinwohl scheinen Fremdworte in dieser Gesellschaft zu sein und bei weiter fortschreitender Privatisierung *besitzen* ein paar Wenige das Land "Bundesrepublik".
Da muß man schon beim "Schaixxen" im Wald nen Gutschein kaufen...
Marktwirtschaft funktioniert bis zu einem gewissen Punkt und ist auch Motor der Gesellschaft, aber übertreiben darf man es nicht.
Ein Gewässer, ein Wald, ein Berg, eine Heidelandschaft gehören für mich zum Gemeingut und sollten daher nicht veräussert werden.
Was macht der Besitzer eines Flußabschnittes nach Ablauf der in den Kaufverträgen verinbarten Fristen? Staut er das Wasser an, baut er eine WKA, verlangt er für die Durchfahrt von Frachtschiffen Maut, begradigt er das Gewässer, tut er etwas für den Hochwasserschutz?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



Case schrieb:


> Sollte ich für 40.000,-  einen 20 ha See kriegen, kauf ich den.
> Das ist doch die totale Geldanlage.
> 
> Unser Verein hat für éine Runde Million DM mal 8km Donau gekauft.
> ...




Servus Case,
nun muß ich mal "dumm" Fragen...
Was macht ihr mit den 8km Donau?
Habt ihr den Fluß als Grundstück gekauft, oder nur das Fischereirecht?
Woher nimmt ein Verein ne Million DM?
Darf an der "Geldanlage" jemand Angeln?
Was tut ihr für den Erhalt der Flora und Fauna am und im Gewässer?
Ist dieser Abschnitt nur Euch Mitgliedern zugängig, oder dürfen dort auch andere "Bundesbürger" z.B. Spazierengehen, nen Stein ins Wasser schmeißen oder gar Angeln?

Danke und Grüße
René


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hat man als Staat nicht eine gewisse Verantwortung gegenüber dem Land....?
> .


 

Also Blauzahn pssssssst

Wenn das da oben einer hört,blutet ihnen gleich wieder das Privatkonto weil Diäten.......... abgesetzt werden.

Nicht die Politik hat das sagen sondern die Konzerne und Reichen sagen der Politik was zutun ist.

Einigkeit Recht und Freiheit........gibs nur an einem ort,wenn die Lichter für immer ausgehn.



#h


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



gründler schrieb:


> Also Blauzahn pssssssst
> 
> Wenn das da oben einer hört,blutet ihnen gleich wieder das Privatkonto weil Diäten.......... abgesetzt werden.
> 
> ...



Da habe ich wohl als "Neufünfländer" noch zu viel Ideale von der Bundesrepublik, vom Grundgesetz, von Demokratie.... ;-)
Andererseits ist die Erklärung "zu einfach".
Denn dann können wir gleich einpacken, mit all unseren Wünschen nach vereinfachter Gesetzgebung für die Angelei... etc.. pp..


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Naja son bißchen läßt man uns ja noch,zwar gibt es immer mehr Verbote einschränkungen........aber son paar ecken lassen sie uns dann noch,damit wir nicht ganz abdrehen ^^

Wahr auch nen bißchen mit Ironie zu lesen.

Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde,Staat ist blank da sucht man neue wege um kosten zu sparen.

Man kann nur hoffen wenn es so kommt,das nicht zuviel Wasser in falsche hände fällt,und wir Angler die A...karte ziehen.


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*

Die Leine ist ein Fließgewässer, da sind die Risiken Hochwasserschutz usw. wesentlich größer als bei einem See.
Selbst wenn ich die Kohle hätte, wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig.
Da gibt es nämlich auch noch ne ganze Reihe Gesetze die auch ein neuer Besitzer einhalten muss. ( WHG, Wasserrahmenrichtilinie und noch einige mehr).Außerdem ist die leine Bundeswasserstrasse, diesen Status ist sie auch nicht automatisch los, wenn ein neuer Besitzer da ist. Das bedeutet wiederum besondere Unterhaltungsmaßnamen.


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Flüsse Privatisieren???*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Case,
> nun muß ich mal "dumm" Fragen...
> Was macht ihr mit den 8km Donau?
> 
> ...



Wir sind ein cooler Verein

Case


----------

